# Manual to RC bird launcher



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2010)

You need one scott manual launcher, one $7.99 remote control monster truck (and batteries), 16" of fishing braid, two zip ties, and a pair of scissors.  

- remove the body off of the truck and the rear tires
- attach to the launcher with zip ties
-tie the braid to the wheel and to the launcher trigger
-pre wind some braid on the wheel
-set launcher and hit reverse to launch!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2010)

And the results:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t3ZMpOgTWP4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t3ZMpOgTWP4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## iPoint (Nov 2, 2010)

post of the year... ha that is awesome


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't you have some sort of engineering degree or something?  Do you have to rewind it each time?  I like it.


----------



## Coach K (Nov 2, 2010)

You know what...you might be able to tear the servo(s) out, as well.  If there are two...1 for steering & 1 for the throttle, you might be able to rig 2 launchers w/ one truck.. That also would give you two launchers on the same remote.  I wish I had time.  Not sure how the ones you have are made.  + hot glue gun to attach.  

Are not the remote launchers way too much.  It's outrageous!!!

Great post!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2010)

The technology to make these is really cheap.   The main challenge is getting enough torque out of the servo (motor) to pull the trigger which is the cheap part of the equation (more batteries/bigger motor).   I think there is a $100 remote launcher in our future however there is no reason for any of these companies to make that happen and fatten our wallets.

Coach, there is an another motor which controls the front wheels that could be taken out and used.  The electronics in this $7.99 RC car don't have the greatest range (50ft) but for for training a young dog on a check cord it's fine.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Don't you have some sort of engineering degree or something?  Do you have to rewind it each time?  I like it.



The line is wound on the spool after the launch.  You just have to pull a little line off and reset it.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 3, 2010)

You Tech nerds ! That's awesome !


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 3, 2010)

I am definitely doing this!! $300 for a remote launcher is ridiculous...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2010)

wilber85 said:


> I am definitely doing this!! $300 for a remote launcher is ridiculous...



Let's me do some reliability testing first in the field.  There would be a more professional way to do this with a smaller remote, high torque servo, and rechargeable batteries.  I've been searching the net for components.


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Let's me do some reliability testing first in the field.  There would be a more professional way to do this with a smaller remote, high torque servo, and rechargeable batteries.  I've been searching the net for components.



Sounds good.  I am picking up birds this weekend.


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Let's me do some reliability testing first in the field.  There would be a more professional way to do this with a smaller remote, high torque servo, and rechargeable batteries.  I've been searching the net for components.



LOL...you said components.  Techies.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> LOL...you said components.  Techies.........



Yep those are what make up a device or machine.  UGA hillbillies....


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 4, 2010)

oh i know what it means...i just dont usually use it out in public.

Hokies will roll tonight...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> oh i know what it means...i just dont usually use it out in public.
> 
> Hokies will roll tonight...



It wouldn't surprise me but we will see.  There's a reason they play the game.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 4, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> oh i know what it means...i just dont usually use it out in public.
> 
> Hokies will roll tonight...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

thomas gose said:


>



You got a bird dog yet or u still trying to stir up trouble over here?


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> You got a bird dog yet or u still trying to stir up trouble over here?



no bird dogs yet. i just feed off of mucho and canebreak!!! i still like listening to hunting dogs.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> no bird dogs yet. i just feed off of much and canebreak!!! i still like listening to hunting dogs.



I think Canebrake has one he will let you in on half interest for a fair price.


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 4, 2010)

Already sold her!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Already sold her!



Puppy mill....


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Puppy mill....



I think he was worried she was gonna show up his pointers and hurt their feelings so to save them the shame he got rid of her!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> I think he was worried she was gonna show up his pointers and hurt their feelings so to save them the shame he got rid of her!



Good theory but he already has a little setter showing up his pointers everyday!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good theory but he already has a little setter showing up his pointers everyday!



but she was store bought!lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> but she was store bought!lol



True true...


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 5, 2010)

Martin, Roxi sure is looking good in your avatar pic.  Can't wait to see her put up some birds.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 5, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Martin, Roxi sure is looking good in your avatar pic.  Can't wait to see her put up some birds.



That was at your place mark.  The day it was snowing with Beau.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 5, 2010)

wow


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 10, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Martin, Roxi sure is looking good in your avatar pic.  Can't wait to see her put up some birds.



oh...she can definitely "put up" some birds!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> oh...she can definitely "put up" some birds!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> oh...she can definitely "put up" some birds!



Oh man...it's on now.    Have you worked on your shooting getting ready for opening day or are you still prematurely firing from the hip?


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Oh man...it's on now.    Have you worked on your shooting getting ready for opening day or are you still prematurely firing from the hip?



oh man!!!


----------



## huntindawg (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh I'm sure he's still firing a little prematurely....Far as I've heard, he's had that problem most of his life....


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 11, 2010)

I think y'all just need to put a little money on the line and see who's dog "puts up" the most birds.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> I think y'all just need to put a little money on the line and see who's dog "puts up" the most birds.



now this i will get in on!!!!! make the winners dog simply find and hold the bird until the hunter flushes! the shoot and retreive part wouldnt matter to me because you cant fault a dog for a poor gun hand! but NO dog flushed birds would count. my bet is in!!! have a woodys trial!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> I think y'all just need to put a little money on the line and see who's dog "puts up" the most birds.



We've been debating on the rules of the showdown privately already.


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

Martin wants a NSTRA based points system...banking on the fact that 75% of the time his Britt retrieves compared to the pointers 2%.

I told him I don't know how many points they give for retrieving but I dont think it would override a 5 birds to 0 birds defecit.....


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

or we could just go X $ per bird....


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 11, 2010)

Just so y'all don't lose all your money and birds, I would be willing to bring my dog out and let her find all the one's missed


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Just so y'all don't lose all your money and birds, I would be willing to bring my dog out and let her find all the one's missed



Bring her down....you'll have to take those hunt test ribbons off of her first though.  She might scratch those up down here in the brush.

Just because I like Nitram so much I'm going to let him run both of those Brittanys at the same time that way we don't hear any excuses....we won't even subtract points for blinking backs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Bring her down....you'll have to take those hunt test ribbons off of her first though.  She might scratch those up down here in the brush.
> 
> Just because I like Nitram so much I'm going to let him run both of those Brittanys at the same time that way we don't hear any excuses....we won't even subtract points for blinking backs



Hey lets get JJ in there as well then, since we are throwing in young dogs who don't know how to back yet.  Btw, good thing we are derailing my own thread.


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey lets get JJ in there as well then, since we are throwing in young dogs who don't know how to back yet.



no sense in teaching a dog a trick he will rarely get the opportunity to use...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> no sense in teaching a dog a trick he will rarely get the opportunity to use...



Hahahah...let's make sure we specify that you have to shoot your own birds.    Who is gona judge?  I think we each pick a judge.


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hahahah...let's make sure we specify that you have to shoot your own birds.    Who is gona judge?  I think we each pick a judge.



Certainly you shoot your own birds...just make sure you abide by that rule (recent chukar incident).  Everyone knows you're the rule breaker in the group...  

I dont care who judges...doesn't take someone too bright to see which dog is pointing and which one is pottering.  
Heck...get Gose to judge....nothing would make him happier than to see me get beat in anything, and thats a fact!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> Certainly you shoot your own birds...just make sure you abide by that rule (recent chukar incident).  Everyone knows you're the rule breaker in the group...
> 
> I dont care who judges...doesn't take someone too bright to see which dog is pointing and which one is pottering.
> Heck...get Gose to judge....nothing would make him happier than to see me get beat in anything, and thats a fact!!!



I was gona pick him anyway. 6 birds put out, judge puts em out.  As far as the chukar incident, i had already pulled the trigger.  Not my fault i hit him harder then u did.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hahahah...let's make sure we specify that you have to shoot your own birds.    Who is gona judge?  I think we each pick a judge.



Ill judge!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

Speaking of backing, you need to tell old Eddie to quit crowding my young stud.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Speaking of backing, you need to tell old Eddie to quit crowding my young stud.



is that gerbil pointing or is he just leaning on the check cord?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> is that gerbil pointing or is he just leaning on the check cord?



That bird is across the road, lot of slack in that check cord.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 11, 2010)

I would gladly judge as well.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> That bird is across the road, lot of slack in that check cord.



i couldnt resist! its hard for me to tell in a picture when a britt is on point, just not enough style i guess!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> i couldnt resist! its hard for me to tell in a picture when a britt is on point, just not enough style i guess!!



What do you know about style, I thought you were a rabbit/coon hunter?


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> What do you know about style, I thought you were a rabbit/coon hunter?



they gotta be stylish too! never owned a bobtail hound.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> they gotta be stylish too! never owned a bobtail hound.



Your'e fired as competition judge....Mark is in.


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Speaking of backing, you need to tell old Eddie to quit crowding my young stud.



even your Ga. Tech photoshop work couldn't make that scenario believable


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> even your Ga. Tech photoshop work couldn't make that scenario believable



It will be real believable in about 2-3 weeks bud.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> even your Ga. Tech photoshop work couldn't make that scenario believable



i does look like eddie is in the wind and there had been a little creeping going down!


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

he _can_ get them backing points if he needs to though...got plenty of practice a few weeks ago braced with Tripp


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> he _can_ get them backing points if he needs to though...got plenty of practice a few weeks ago braced with Tripp



thats a good picture. martin fired me from judgeing so i may just borrow tripp and compete as well!


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> It will be real believable in about 2-3 weeks bud.



you said that 2-3 _MONTHS_ ago???


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> thats a good picture. martin fired me from judgeing so i may just borrow tripp and compete as well!



I aint scared of Tripp...just as long as Mucho ain't shootin'


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> I aint scared of Tripp...just as long as Mucho ain't shootin'



if i handle him ill shoot for myself!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> thats a good picture. martin fired me from judgeing so i may just borrow tripp and compete as well!



Hahaha....if you don't think my no tail dogs have style then we need a different judge.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> I aint scared of Tripp...just as long as Mucho ain't shootin'



If I remember the last time, me, you and Gose shot birds, it wasn't pretty for me and you


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hahaha....if you don't think my no tail dogs have style then we need a different judge.



i gotta have somthing to pick on!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 11, 2010)

Do any of y'all have real jobs?  I can't even log on every now and then and keep up with y'all.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2010)

rapid fire said:


> Do any of y'all have real jobs?  I can't even log on every now and then and keep up with y'all.



It's just one extra open window mark.  Us young guys are good with multitasking on computers


----------

